# exterior architecture pricing?



## beautifulsekhmet (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi,

I am absolutely lost in how much to charge for an exterior architecture shoot. A friend of mine just referenced my name through this one local hotel in Santa Barbara, Ca. since they are about to update their website within the month and just repainted their exterior. All i know is that through my friend, they want to know a price of how much i'll charge them sometime soon here and they don't want to spend too much for it since they mainly want just a couple for their website. I haven't done very much architecture photography but i've done a few,  i just haven't a clue how much to charge. Notably, i am a third year student going to brooks institute of photography. Any suggestions? 

Thank You!


----------



## KmH (Aug 2, 2010)

beautifulsekhmet said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am absolutely lost in how much to charge for an exterior architecture shoot. A friend of mine just referenced my name through this one local hotel in Santa Barbara, Ca. since they are about to update their website within the month and just repainted their exterior. All i know is that through my friend, they want to know a price of how much i'll charge them sometime soon here and they don't want to spend too much for it since they mainly want just a couple for their website. I haven't done very much architecture photography but i've done a few, i just haven't a clue how much to charge. Notably, i am a third year student going to brooks institute of photography. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thank You!


Find the instructor at "brooks institute of photography" that teaches the Commercial photography businesses classes.

Visit www.Corbis.com and www.GettyImages.com. Register. Look at web use pricing for architectural photos. Add a creative fee for your time and editing.

Visit www.asmp.org (American Society of Media Photographers) on the left of the page click on "Business Resources" read throught the "Pricing Guides" and the "Use Licensing" tutorials.

Visit Stock Photography Price Guide, Image Keywording, Photography Business Management Software .


----------

